# underground service



## hembone7 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is my first kinda big side job so i just wanted to make sure i have it right. 380 amp single phase ug service. 3 runs of 500 kcmil in 3inch shcd. 40 pvc. what kind and size of meter and how far up the city pole does the conduit need to go ? Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeeze Hembone, that's a pretty hefty "side job". 


Your POCO can answer your questions specifically. They all have pretty specific requirements on this stuff. I am surprised you don't know this already.
That will be a pretty BIG meter pan to mount on a pole. You'll probably need a pedestal.

I'll ask a few questions:
What is a 380A service?
Cu or Al?
Residential or commercial?
Customer pole or utility?


----------



## hembone7 (Dec 11, 2008)

i am picking up where someone left off in 2006. I have the old POCO requirments form from '06. But the needs are different now.


380 amp is the needed ampacity of the building with room for future growth.
cu or al.... i wanna use cu. Would you use al ?
its an office buliding with warehouse
Utility pole
the meter will be on the building


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hembone7 said:


> ..... Would you use al ?.....


Cheaper, and easier to work with.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

hembone7 said:


> 380 amp is the needed ampacity of the building with room for future growth.


all with the 3 500's you mention in the OP?


----------



## hembone7 (Dec 11, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> all with the 3 500's you mention in the OP?


 Am I way off base here?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

hembone7 said:


> Am I way off base here?


Yes. Figure out what kind of wire you want to use, then check out 310-15

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

hembone7 said:


> Am I way off base here?


Remember, you can't use 310.15(B)(6) for this. :no:
Listen to Tool5150.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

hembone7 said:


> i am picking up where someone left off in 2006. I have the old POCO requirments form from '06. But the needs are different now.


That does not change the fact that your POCO will have it's own specs on what you can and can't use for metering equipment. 
Get the latest specs from them.


----------



## Effectively Grounded (Dec 15, 2008)

I think you are in over your head if you are asking cu or al and were planning on using 500kcmil.
Is the calculated load 380 or is there a special 380amp service we are not aware of?
Why not a 400amp service instead?
What is the calculated load for neutral sizing?
Any correction factors for heat?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

hembone7 said:


> this is my first kinda big side job so i just wanted to make sure i have it right. 380 amp single phase ug service. 3 runs of 500 kcmil in 3inch shcd. 40 pvc. what kind and size of meter and how far up the city pole does the conduit need to go ? Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated .


 
It kinda give me a conderations but what you should done in first place is check with POCO they have very strict prodcures dealt with UG service and type of metering cabents it will be using.

And your POCO will have listing of approved metering devices you can use.
Once you get the info from the POCO then go from there and make sure you follow both POCO regulations and NEC requriments.

Merci,Marc


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

learn to act like a contractor and sell em a ct cabinet :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## hembone7 (Dec 11, 2008)

thanx for all the help guys. It ended up being a whole lot easier than i was gearin up for. The poco told me what meter base i needed and all i had to do was install the meter and 2 conduits with jet line pulled in it. they actually supply, pull and terminate the wire. Ya gotta learn sometime ! Again , thanx for the responses


----------

